# Making your own bow string jig??



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

jasondinsmoore said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to the forums. Was curious if anyone had a URL/Web page, or a fairly precice set of instructions for making a bowstring jig that could be e-mailed to me or posted here?
> 
> Thanks all



http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=464240&referrerid=22477


Classic string jig has a 4 post design.

You rotate an arm with the 2 posts,
so you can have room to serve the endloops.

automan26 just has a 2-post design (two 90 degree arms).
He uses a Neet U-Serve frame to separate the two halves of the string bundle so he has room to serve the end loop serving.

Very simple design.


----------

